# Park PRS-25 or Feedback Pro Elite Stand?



## Shurenuff (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm looking to pick up a repair stand very soon and would appreciate your opinions and suggestions between these two stands. Price is not a determining factor because both of these stands are available for relatively the same price online and I'm not looking to nitpick over prices. I look at this as an investment item that will hopefully last me for at least the next 10 years. I just want to be happy with my eventual choice.

I was set on the new Park but have been recently flip flopping between these two stands. The Feedback has an innovated, tried and trued clamp. The quick release button is very slick. Being a tall guy, I appreciate the fact that the stand extends the clamp to a max height of 71". However, from some of the reviews I've read, one of the only complaints about this stand is the flex that the stand can exhibit, especially when it's extended to max height. Besides that, everyone raves about this stand.

The Park has a newly designed clamp that looks like a nice improvement over previous designs. It also has hex shaped tubing that is supposedly stronger then the round tubing. I'm assuming this hex tubing would make it significantly less "flexy" then the Feedback stand. However, the clamp only extends to a max height of 60".

Not sure what leg system is more stable, the tripod style Feedback or the "three point leg system" of the Park. It does look like the Park takes up less floor space, which is a plus for me.

Both fold up to about the same size for storage and both are pretty light and weigh the same, about 13lbs.

So from my research, that's where I'm at (although there's very little opinions of the Park because it's so new). If you have any other information or personal experience with either of these stands, please share.

If price was not an issue, let's say that you had a choice of either one for free, which would you pick and why? Your opinions and feedback (no pun intended) are greatly appreciated. Thanks! :thumbsup:

https://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=23&item=PRS-25#










https://www.feedbacksports.com/products/pro-elite_repair_stand.aspx


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the Feedback, its a very nice stand. The quick release is a big help and even more so is the ratchet to clamp. I am a tall guy too and it would suck to have to hold the bike up and screw and screw. Could it be better? Sure, if they threw out the bike mindset and made it heavier it would be a plus for sure. The tripod does take up a good deal of floor space, but if you plan to use it anywhere other than concrete I wouldn't even consider the Park style. Another plus for me on the clamp is that its open and rotates in a way that I can clamp the top tube of my kids awkward little bike. I think you will be happy with either one. I had intended on buying the next step down, but was able to get the elite under 200 so I went for it.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I've enjoyed my Pro Elite for over two years. I imagine if you extended it only to 60" it would be less flexy than the Park.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

I have an older version of the Feedback stand, same base with a different quick release/slider clamp. I've seen the new clamp and I must say it looks very nice. The Park stand looks very nice too. and with that three-point base it should be plenty stable on the garage floor.

I am also a tall chap (6-3) and I appreciate the extended height of the Feedback/Ultimate. I grab my bikes by the seatpost (recommended technique) and routinely use the stand at full height when I am doing anything with the drivetrain or the brake calipers. Having that option on the Feedback would seal the deal for me.

Re: stand stability, I think this is way over-rated. All portable bike stands will have a little flex in them. But neither of these stands is going to let the bike sway in the breeze...they'll hold the bike where you want it. And since you don't ever crank down against the stand itself--you brace against some other part of the bike when you are applying torque to a fastener--you don't really need a bike stand to be overly stable. It just has to hold the bike up where you can work on it, and it has to be stable enough that you are not chasing the work around the garage.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Park.

There's a reason virtually every bike shop uses Park stands. They just work well, and the new clamp is even easier to adjust. I wouldn't worry about height too much, because at even 71" virtually all the bike will _still_ be below you, and it's just more comfortable to have a stool to sit on when working down low. I also prefer the Park's clamp as, once it's adjusted to your seapost size, it's very fast getting the bike in and out, unlike the Feedback where you still have to push, then tighten.

They actually both use a tripod system, though it looks different. The Feedback sits vertically, so the back leg has to be longer, while the Park leans forward, and so doesn't need a long back leg. If the back of your stand will be pushed up against a wall, then the Park's short back leg can be a big bonus.


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

I have the Feeback and love it. Sure it flexes a tad but that has never been a problem for me. It is way more than stable enough for the tweaks that need done and the clamp design is the best clamp in the industry in my opinion. The quick release button is a nice feature and well worth the extra cost of the nicer clamp. I actually removed my clamp head and attached it to some tubing in the shop to hold pipes while cutting and bending them. I wound up breaking the plastic covering off the clamp heads, so I called Feedback and told them exactly what happened. They sent me another set free of charge even though I was deliberately using the product in a manner that it wasn't designed to be used. This kind of customer service is rare these days and should be considered as another plus to the Feeback stand.


----------



## williaty (Apr 20, 2010)

Bumping this to see if anyone owns a PRS-25 yet. I'm trying to make this decision as well.

I've been able to try a Feedback Pro Elite in the store and I was very impressed with the stand itself. However, I didn't like the clamp. Due to the way it works, it can't clamp the oversized tubes of my old Cannondale. Additionally, it can't clamp and aero-style seatpost at all. I think the Park micro-adjust clamp could (based on specs) grab my bigger tubes and it shows it grabbing an aero seat post. But, the only Parks they had in the store were the really cheap ones and they were WAY too wobbly.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

williaty said:


> Bumping this to see if anyone owns a PRS-25 yet. I'm trying to make this decision as well.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7008084&postcount=1


----------



## williaty (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, awesome!

Have you any comparison to a Feedback stand in terms of overall stability?


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

williaty said:


> Oh, awesome!
> 
> Have you any comparison to a Feedback stand in terms of overall stability?


No, but it's stable - not like the one in my shop floor, but I won't complain. I posted pics in my original thread - I got kinda mixed up with respect to which thread I was replying to!!!!


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

PRS 25- made in Minnesota, USA
Pro Elite- made in Taiwan
I go with the company who PARKS their business here in the States.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Shawn Bruderly said:


> PRS 25- made in Minnesota, USA
> Pro Elite- made in Taiwan
> I go with the company who PARKS their business here in the States.


i have a feedback sport mechanic stand which is fine for occasional use at home. i use the new style park clamp head at work everyday and love it. the new head on the prs 25 is the way to go


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Isn't your bike made in Taiwan, or is your profile out of date? Of course, Specialized is a US company that has its bikes made overseas.
The Performance Pro Elite used to be the Ultimate Pro Elite, which was made in the US.



Shawn Bruderly said:


> PRS 25- made in Minnesota, USA
> Pro Elite- made in Taiwan
> I go with the company who PARKS their business here in the States.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

reptilezs said:


> i have a feedback sport mechanic stand which is fine for occasional use at home. i use the new style park clamp head at work everyday and love it. the new head on the prs 25 is the way to go


Is the head on the PRS 25 the same as the one on the PCS 10?


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

Profile updated. 
I would gladly pay more for American made quality.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> Is the head on the PRS 25 the same as the one on the PCS 10?


its different. they use the same concept but cheaper materials on the pcs 10


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

2012 Park Tool PRS-25 Team Issue Repair Stand - Competitive Cyclist
This review covers the clamp differences of the two stands.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I wouldn't really worry about height too much. When I use a stand and I'm working on a specific section of the bike for any significant period of time, I just use a short stool.


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

I agree that taller height adjustment would just lend itself to more stand flex.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I think height is pretty important. A bike that is too low is a pain to work on, regards of using a stool; it's just annoying. 

Whatever extra flex a taller stand might have is inconsequential. The only time you'll notice a flexier stand is when you're really torquing on something, and even then it won't affect anything.


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

I like that the PRS 25 clamp head is narrower at 2.7" vs feedback's 3.25". My road bikes with Campagnolo seatposts have tight clamp areas.


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

Feedback.
Daily use in my busy shop. Excellent for holding tandems, recumbents, forx, etc.

That is all.

BTW / Edit: All the bolted in stands in the shop are Park, and I love them; but the portable stands, NOTHING beats the feedback for stability, have used Park, Pedros, etc. - no one beats it, especially when out supporting events, etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## rhyno06 (Sep 15, 2008)

floor mounted stands from park are great stands, and have been using them for years. but as far as portable stands go i have the feeback and it has never failed me....recommended 100%


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

My Park Tool PRS 25 clamp jaws lock down unevenly when trying to clamp to the seat post. The cam handle jaw is 1/8" lower. Anybody else see this play in the micro adjust clamp?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Shawn Bruderly said:


> My Park Tool PRS 25 clamp jaws lock down unevenly when trying to clamp to the seat post. The cam handle jaw is 1/8" lower. Anybody else see this play in the micro adjust clamp?


Should've bought the Feedback. :thumbsup:


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> Should've bought the Feedback. :thumbsup:


Since you've worked with the PRS 25, did you notice any uneveness when clamping vertically to the bike?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

No I didn't. I still think the clamping mechanism on the Feedback is easier to use, both the old and current versions of it.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

4slomo said:


> Isn't your bike made in Taiwan, or is your profile out of date? Of course, Specialized is a US company that has its bikes made overseas.
> The Performance Pro Elite used to be the Ultimate Pro Elite, which was made in the US.


Isn't Specialized 51% US with the rest owned by some Chinese sports equipment company?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Dad Man Walking said:


> But neither of these stands is going to let the bike sway in the breeze...


LOL! Well, yes, they will. At least, the Pro Elite will. Had it happen to me. Fluke accident. Entirely my bad. Won't bore you with details. Do not leave bike unattended in stand if working outside on a breezy day.

Love the Pro Elite though. Use it tons. Can't begin to tell you how much satisfaction it has brought me in terms of enjoying bikes as a hobby.


----------

